# Ride to Prom, Country Style



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Talked a friend of mine into taking a 4wd for his last prom. Figured it would be a sure way to make it into the yearbook and get noticed. At first he thought I was dumb and it would never work. Eventually he gave in and thought it would be cool.

So here's the ride waiting to go. I'll have more and better pics with a real camera instead of my phone from the school in about 2hrs.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I want to see pics of it in the parking lot next to the limos.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mycirus;1043034 said:


> I want to see pics of it in the parking lot next to the limos.


My friend and his gf are just riding in it, his brother's actually driving it and just dropping them off and then is going to keep moving. There's no room at the school for it at all. Otherwise it would make a ba picture parked in the lot.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd park it on the street..... Sweet ride tho!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Better lock it up so JD don't steal it.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

i just wanna see the 18yr(hopefully) old prom date.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

In small town USA she's probably 43.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I am considering getting the f250 limo for me and my dte next year, I didn't go tonorom thus year cuz I am broke.. Or I might go with the excursion limo. Idk yet though


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;1043046 said:


> Better lock it up so JD don't steal it.


I do have a key for it.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

ajslands;1043063 said:


> I am considering getting the f250 limo for me and my dte next year, I didn't go tonorom thus year cuz I am broke.. Or I might go with the excursion limo. Idk yet though


maybe you should spend that money on grammar or spelling lessons.:salute:


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Well that will certainly creates some memories


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats awesome I didnt go to my proms but thats definetly something different!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Chrisxl64;1043059 said:


> i just wanna see the 18yr(hopefully) old prom date.


Keep wishin lol. She's one of my best friends so I'm not postin any up.


JD Dave;1043064 said:


> I do have a key for it.


I'm sure you do. I've got one also.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1043065 said:


> maybe you should spend that money on grammar or spelling lessons.:salute:


Hmmm, ya that's one of the cons of the iPhone, it sees you typing a word and thinks it's another word. :realmad:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Some pics from the school.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

That's something people will be talking about for a long time I am sure! Pretty funny bud!

"Hey Brother, keep your eyes forward, there isn't much room behind your seat.", "oh, sorry, didn't mean to kick your head."


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

so how close were you to those power lines should of parked it on the limo


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

albhb3;1043113 said:


> so how close were you to those power lines should of parked it on the limo


Those power lines look really close in the picture but there was plenty of room. I wasn't in the tractor at all but the kid who drove it did a really good job. We kept hearing from everyone how cool it was.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

A few years ago someone pulled up to prom walk in over here in an older Deere. No where near as nice as that one though. Very cool!

Bossman


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

You know you're in a small town when you can get away with driving something that wide down the road.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

lumps;1043196 said:


> You know you're in a small town when you can get away with driving something that wide down the road.


He had his triangle on!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

He should of made it a Hay ride much cheaper then a limo well except on fuel


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats pretty cool. Our town highschools have their prom downtown and they walk a red carpet. People also bring interesting rides. Ive seen loaders with a couch in the bucket, tractors and even the guy peddeling a big whille pulling his date in a wagon. 

That tractor is just huge.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

thats awsome, if i had the keys for one i wouldn't think twice about taking it!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

if god created ,,,,,,
ford put wheels on it

then i hate to see what chevy tells the government
why there not selling any vehicles to pay there debt off 


cause i
can 
hear
every
valve
yell


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snowplowpro;1043490 said:


> if god created ,,,,,,
> ford put wheels on it
> 
> then i hate to see what chevy tells the government
> ...


I'm not quite sure what your problem seems to be with your posts on this site. They are not helpful, knowledgeable, or useful in pretty much any way. I'd appreciate if you could please stop making useless posts in my threads or other members threads that are belittling of others when the thread doesn't need your opinion. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mark13;1043516 said:


> I'm not quite sure what your problem seems to be with your posts on this site. They are not helpful, knowledgeable, or useful in pretty much any way. I'd appreciate if you could please stop making useless posts in my threads or other members threads that are belittling of others when the thread doesn't need your opinion. Thanks, Mark.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

well the the saying on the bottom of thread is making fun of fords why cant i make fun of chevys


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

my former high schools prom this year consisted of 6 tractors and 5 semis, and i only found out because i loaned a neighbor one of mine to take in, by the way thats a good looking deere and im not a deere owner haha


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

thats pretty freaking cool! damn that thing is big!


i took my grandpas '56 bel-air convt to my first prom..everyone said it was the best ride. consdiering there were brand new esclades on 22s and the regular limos ofcourse.

the next year i took my grandmas 300c on 20s.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

snowplowpro;1043566 said:


> well the the saying on the bottom of thread is making fun of fords why cant i make fun of chevys


if you insist on making fun of Chevy's make a separate thread, this is the picture forum not the ford forum


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

i was sent these pics of my old high schools prom this year, they had some intersting rides as well


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

notice the old farmals on the flatbed, all restored, here a a couple more pics


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1044053 said:


> i was sent these pics of my old high schools prom this year, they had some intersting rides as well


Are those trucks by any chance the ones that are on the show American Loggers on discovery channel? They are the same names on the doors as the owners of the logging companies.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Jelinek61;1044061 said:


> Are those trucks by any chance the ones that are on the show American Loggers on discovery channel? They are the same names on the doors as the owners of the logging companies.


no there are many people up here that have the same last names but are not closely related, the orange otr w/s is owned by that kids fathers/uncles farm they use it to ship their products, and the green w/s log truck is owned by that kids uncle, who does haul logs with it, i think he is related to randy bourgoin but they are not brothers or anything, neither of them are on the show american loggers, that show is somewhat of a joke to the loggers up here anyways


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

bigbadbrad;1044165 said:


> neither of them are on the show american loggers, that show is somewhat of a joke to the loggers up here anyways


Really? Whys that,,,,,I must say the North Woods are like no mans land, the last time I was in Maine, I went about 30 miles north of Orono, which i THINK put me like 30 miles south of Millinocket and it is like,,,desolate,,,,,,in a good way tho. -Chris


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

Chrisxl64;1044169 said:


> Really? Whys that,,,,,I must say the North Woods are like no mans land, the last time I was in Maine, I went about 30 miles north of Orono, which i THINK put me like 30 miles south of Millinocket and it is like,,,desolate,,,,,,in a good way tho. -Chris


haha i live a little more then 200 miles north of orono, its a joke because of the way the show is produced, not because of the people working, the way they do the reencatments, and how they are always crying about making payroll, i have met all of the pellitiers, my mother went to school with rudy and andrew morin, my cousin graduated with wayne, they are nice guys, heck i installed the headboard and moose bumper on rany bourgoins new truck when the dealership i work for sold it to him, also on the show they got a bunch of flatlanders, like bonecrusher, that dont deserve to be on the show, they really need to come up to the real woods and shot a couple of days then you will really like the show


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

bigbadbrad;1044053 said:


> i was sent these pics of my old high schools prom this year, they had some intersting rides as well


Gotta love the Western Stars, nicest looking truck on the road.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

dang, and I just let my brother take my f350 6.4L crew cab long bed lariat to his prom, he just had to clean it all up and make it shiny lol! ill see if he snapped any pics.


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

So did she think your tractor was sexy? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## iamhere (Jan 16, 2009)

When my cousin went to his senior prom he borrowed one of the Steigers (you know the old green ones like this one 



 ) that the farm he worked at had (they have like three of them). I had a pic of him and his date but it was on my old computer.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Awesome!!!!

I did the same thing for my senior prom!! I will never forget it!!

J.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

now i wish i had gone to prom hahah


----------



## turnersnow (Jan 2, 2007)

nice..............


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

bigbadbrad;1044173 said:


> haha i live a little more then 200 miles north of orono, its a joke because of the way the show is produced, not because of the people working, the way they do the reencatments, and how they are always crying about making payroll, i have met all of the pellitiers, my mother went to school with rudy and andrew morin, my cousin graduated with wayne, they are nice guys, heck i installed the headboard and moose bumper on rany bourgoins new truck when the dealership i work for sold it to him, also on the show they got a bunch of flatlanders, like bonecrusher, that dont deserve to be on the show, they really need to come up to the real woods and shot a couple of days then you will really like the show


I know what you mean. Its like swamp loggers and other shows like that. Always saying their on the verge of going out of business all the time and one truck load will be the difference of eating or going hungry. Then you look at the shops, homes, and equipment and its all well kept, brand new, and always working. They feel they need to add some drama so normal people will watch it. Hell, just show me the equipment and the way they do things and I will tune in every week. I dont need all the other BS they add.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone used to watch that show wrecked??? It was filmed in Chicago the guy has these HUGE tow trucks 
I loved that show...I bet his daughters gonna go to prom in this! 
What if they got a body harness and was driven in while being hooked up....(like hanging in the air!) that might be sweet well it probably wouldnt work if the girl was wearing a dress and being 10ft in the air


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

^I see the trucks all over the area.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I drove my junior prom date in my 78 Bronco. 44" tires, 2.5 ton Rockwells, straight headers and no doors. She wasn't too happy but the end result of the night was great.

Senior year I got to drive my mothers Mercedes. I found out that the limiter is in fact 132 mph. That night ended up twice as good as the year before...if you catch my drift.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

erkoehler;1096894 said:


> ^I see the trucks all over the area.


Thats what has to come pull out our kodiak if it gets stuck! $250 if we cant get it out( Not a fun start to the night!) 
I see big trucks like this every once in a while....


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

alwayz-plowin, where in michgan are you located? 

I loved that show Wrecked. I like any show that talks about heavy equipment and the companies that have found their niche and grown to be a major player in their industry. I think they need to make a show about landscaping or excavating and show what goes into the work and the techniques used.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Thats awesome....people around here would flip out if they saw that coming down the road.


----------



## Kuzanut (Jan 18, 2009)

i second that motion... All in Favor???


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

alwayz im from chicago and I saw those trucks around all the time before the show but after I thought they started following me. totally awesome show and you're right i wouldnt be surprised if his daughters went in the rotator (wouldn't mind being their date!). I've actually been heading down the highway next to Tryk's truck and saw Mia heading the other way one day.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

alwayz-plowin;1096832 said:


> Anyone used to watch that show wrecked??? It was filmed in Chicago the guy has these HUGE tow trucks
> I loved that show...I bet his daughters gonna go to prom in this!
> What if they got a body harness and was driven in while being hooked up....(like hanging in the air!) that might be sweet well it probably wouldnt work if the girl was wearing a dress and being 10ft in the air


My buddie works for them Ill have him ask the boss!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Mark13;1043110 said:


> Some pics from the school.


only jason biglesjew would come up with this idea


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

PabstBlueRibbon;1097856 said:


> only jason would come up with this idea


I came up with the idea, he shot it down, then recame up with the idea a while later. So apparently I get no credit for it lol.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (May 11, 2010)

Mark13;1098009 said:


> I came up with the idea, he shot it down, then recame up with the idea a while later. So apparently I get no credit for it lol.


harp his about getting cab marker lights too, i give him crap daily for it!


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelinek61;1097624 said:


> alwayz-plowin, where in michgan are you located?
> 
> I loved that show Wrecked. I like any show that talks about heavy equipment and the companies that have found their niche and grown to be a major player in their industry. I think they need to make a show about landscaping or excavating and show what goes into the work and the techniques used.


Haha Not to sound stalker-ish at all but im in West Bloomfield (No one knows where that is.... Suburb or Detroit! Near the bottom of the mid thumb! 3hrs away from u....



hlntoiz;1097706 said:


> Thats awesome....people around here would flip out if they saw that coming down the road.


Ahahha! I know i would look over! Prob. get into an accident right there!



loaderplower93;1097772 said:


> alwayz im from chicago and I saw those trucks around all the time before the show but after I thought they started following me. totally awesome show and you're right i wouldnt be surprised if his daughters went in the rotator (wouldn't mind being their date!). I've actually been heading down the highway next to Tryk's truck and saw Mia heading the other way one day.


Nice! Man Put a plow on that baby! Bet nothin would stop it! 
Thats a big company!



PabstBlueRibbon;1097854 said:


> My buddie works for them Ill have him ask the boss!


Haha! I wish that show would come back! I think it ussualy airs in the winter but i cant remember i DVR all of them! That and operation repo


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

alwayz-plowin;1098771 said:


> Haha Not to sound stalker-ish at all but im in West Bloomfield (No one knows where that is.... Suburb or Detroit! Near the bottom of the mid thumb! 3hrs away from u....


Haha, not stalker-ish at all.....I know where that is. A good friend of mine from college grew up in Utica/Shelby Township area and her parents still live there. I've visited a couple times. Also one of my roomates one year was from near Farmington Hills.


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

Jelinek61;1098921 said:


> Haha, not stalker-ish at all.....I know where that is. A good friend of mine from college grew up in Utica/Shelby Township area and her parents still live there. I've visited a couple times. Also one of my roomates one year was from near Farmington Hills.


Yupp! i know where all of that is! 
I do a lot of work in farmington too!


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Wow.

I bet that don't handle so good downtown....

It is cool, though. Seein' 'em working in a corn field still doesn't prepare you for how big it is in that intersection. The tires on that thing are the size of the high school I went to.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Your next ride to ANYWHERE you may want to go


----------

